
Ask HN: What's your price pain point for SaaS/software subscription? - wkoszek
Basically what&#x27;s the range of $$$ when you don&#x27;t care very much of getting a subscription, and when you start to think about it 3x before committing to subscribe?
======
Sandel
$5 is the price I'm willing to pay for a subscription without much thinking.
$15 or more I pay only for services I really need and use.

------
sharemywin
I hate having anything hanging over my head. $1 would bother me. I have some
monthly subscriptions but I get value out of them.

